# Hamm prices (March 2007)



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

- aspidites ramsayi (cheapest): 400 euros 
- elaphe prasina : 250 euros
- epicrates cenchria maurus : from 30 euros
- heterodon nasicus : 75 euros
- morelia bredli : from 250 euros 
- morelia spilota variegata : 120 euros
- neurergus kaiseri : 170 euros 
- pleurodeles waltl : 25 euros 
- varanus acanthurus : from 80 euros
-uroplatus guentheri mâle : 80€ 
-uroplatus guntheri pair : 300€ 
-teratolepis fasciata : 30€ 
-eublepharis macularius giant sunglow het aptor possible het raptor : 300€
-eublepharis macularius super tangelo : 200€
-nephrurus amaye mâle : +- 500€
-nephrurus amaye pair : 2500€
-Varanus niloticus CB 06:45€
-BCC,female Péru 2,80 m :380€
-Aspidites ramsayi and melanocephalus 1500-1600€ CB juvenile pairs
-Gehyra vorax ,male,import :30€
-Pachydactylus mariquensis :55€
-Pachydactylus turneri :8€
-Axolotls adults black morph :20€ 
-Tropiocolotes helenae NC 06:40€ /pair
-Teratoscincus roborowski :35€
-Pedostibes hosii 100€ 
-Aeluroscalabotes felinus imported 110€
-Paroedura picta :25€ and above
-Phelsuma klemmeri :80€ CB 06
-Phelsuma mad. grandis from 30€ CB 06
-Tupinambis teguixin CB 06 :110€
-Bothrochilus boa CB 06 70-80 cm :300€
-Eryx colubrinus CB 06 from 40€
-Litoria infrafrenata 18€ CB 05
-Underwoodisaurus milii :from 10€ CB males
-Boaedon fuliginosus 20€
-Chlamydosaurus kingii 80€ CB babies
-Eumeces schneideri import 30€
-Elaphe mandarina 150€ babies CB
-Lampropeltis getula californiae Babies from 20€
-Eurodactylodes vieillardi 120€ - 150 € babies
-Varanus macraei 480€ Babies
-Ceratophrys ornata 25€
-Goniurosaurus luii from 50€
- Dendrobates Leucomelas : de 30 à 35 €
- Dendrobates auratus (suivant le morph) : de 25 à 60€
- Dendobates ventrimaculatus : 25€
- Dendobates pumilio (suivant le morph) : de 60 à 140€
- Dendobates imitator (suivant le morph) : de 30 à 45€
- Dendrobates azureus : de 35€ (mais trop jeunes à mon goût) à 100€
- Dendrobates variabilis : 35€
- Dendrobates tinctorius (suivant le morph) : de 25à 50€
- Dendrobates galactonotus : de 30 à 40€ (pour des moonshine, 90€)
- Epipedobates tricolor : 15 à 22,50€

1€ is about 2/3 of a £ so to get the prices in £ multiply by 0.66
To get the English names of the species...Google is your friend:lol2:


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

_morelia bredli : from 250 euros 
_

I am so there in September!!!!!

Can i start the Q now????!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

and i know what none of those are lol


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

CaseyM said:


> _morelia bredli : from 250 euros _
> 
> 
> I am so there in September!!!!!
> ...


 

:lol2: im second in line


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Beardies said:


> :lol2: im second in line


i pretty much was lol


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

hey ladies first :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Beardies said:


> hey ladies first :lol2:


yeah there was, called matt lol... then me


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah there was, called matt lol... then me


 
:lol2: ok im not gonna argue im THIRD lol let me at the pythons :mf_dribble:


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

CaseyM and Nige,sorry I don't understand what you mean in your 2 first posts.Hope this price list helps.


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

as far as i understand caseym wants to start the que for hamm now for the enxt one and i think nige is saying he dotesnt know what they are in your list :lol2: 
i could be wrong tho


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

- aspidites ramsayi (cheapest): 400 euros Woma python
- elaphe prasina : 250 euros
- epicrates cenchria maurus : from 30 euros Argentine rainbow boa
- heterodon nasicus : 75 euros Western hognose
- morelia bredli : from 250 euros Bredl's carpet python
- morelia spilota variegata : 120 euros diamond carpet python
- neurergus kaiseri : 170 euros 
- pleurodeles waltl : 25 euros spanish ribbed newt
- varanus acanthurus : from 80 euros ackie monitor
-uroplatus guentheri mâle : 80€ Guenther's leaf-tail gecko
-uroplatus guntheri pair : 300€ 
-teratolepis fasciata : 30€ 
-eublepharis macularius giant sunglow het aptor possible het raptor : 300€
-eublepharis macularius super tangelo : 200€
-nephrurus amaye mâle : +- 500€
-nephrurus amaye pair : 2500€
-Varanus niloticus CB 06:45€ Nile monitor
-BCC,female Péru 2,80 m :380€
-Aspidites ramsayi and melanocephalus 1500-1600€ CB juvenile pairs Woma and Black-headed python
-Gehyra vorax ,male,import :30€
-Pachydactylus mariquensis :55€
-Pachydactylus turneri :8€
-Axolotls adults black morph :20€ 
-Tropiocolotes helenae NC 06:40€ /pair Microgecko
-Teratoscincus roborowski :35€ Roborowski's frog-eyed gecko
-Pedostibes hosii 100€ Malaysian toad
-Aeluroscalabotes felinus imported 110€ Cat gecko
-Paroedura picta :25€ and above Painted gecko
-Phelsuma klemmeri :80€ CB 06 Klemmer's day gecko
-Phelsuma mad. grandis from 30€ CB 06
-Tupinambis teguixin CB 06 :110€ Tegu
-Bothrochilus boa CB 06 70-80 cm :300€ Bismarck python
-Eryx colubrinus CB 06 from 40€ KSB
-Litoria infrafrenata 18€ CB 05
-Underwoodisaurus milii :from 10€ CB males
-Boaedon fuliginosus 20€ African house snake
-Chlamydosaurus kingii 80€ CB babies Frilled lizard
-Eumeces schneideri import 30€
-Elaphe mandarina 150€ babies CB
-Lampropeltis getula californiae Babies from 20€ Cali Kingsnake
-Eurodactylodes vieillardi 120€ - 150 € babies
-Varanus macraei 480€ Babies Blue monitor
-Ceratophrys ornata 25€
-Goniurosaurus luii from 50€
- Dendrobates Leucomelas : de 30 à 35 €
- Dendrobates auratus (suivant le morph) : de 25 à 60€
- Dendobates ventrimaculatus : 25€
- Dendobates pumilio (suivant le morph) : de 60 à 140€
- Dendobates imitator (suivant le morph) : de 30 à 45€
- Dendrobates azureus : de 35€ (mais trop jeunes à mon goût) à 100€
- Dendrobates variabilis : 35€
- Dendrobates tinctorius (suivant le morph) : de 25à 50€
- Dendrobates galactonotus : de 30 à 40€ (pour des moonshine, 90€)
- Epipedobates tricolor : 15 à 22,50

Is it better?:lol2:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Nige man ya bought some of the snakes listed!!!!!get a grip and learn some latin:lol2: :whip: 
regards gaz


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

> - elaphe prasina : 250 euros


Green Rat Snake. I've wanted one for a while.


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

why learn latin when no bugger speak it anymore lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL. I have got into the habbit of not learning the latin. I should mention aswell that there are a couple variations of green rat, the one I mentioned is also known as the 'Green Bush Rat Snake' (according to google pages).


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

cos theres a certain purpose to all animals having latin names,international nomenclature that everyone understands and generally leaves no room for doubt as to what species/sub species is being talked about.Not bothering to learn is plain lazy.
regards gaz


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

16-BIT said:


> why learn latin when no bugger speak it anymore lol


Because the least you can do is show the animal some respect and learn it's name :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

gaz said:


> cos theres a certain purpose to all animals having latin names,international nomenclature that everyone understands and generally leaves no room for doubt as to what species/sub species is being talked about.Not bothering to learn is plain lazy.
> regards gaz


:notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

morelia spilota variegata IS NOT A DIAMOND good try at reducing the prices though rofl


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

hehe,if you took latin names as other countries in the world,this wouldn't happen and cause me headaches with your english species names:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thorrshamri said:


> hehe,if you took latin names as other countries in the world,this wouldn't happen and cause me headaches with your english species names:Na_Na_Na_Na:


to be honest scientific names get on my tits.. what the point? if its a bloody corn snake then thats what it is.. end of


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

What's a red ratsnake Nige? 


Oh, and yes, i do know people who refer to them as this


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats not scientific though...
whats the point in having several names for the same thing though? talk abotumaking things more complicated that they need to be eh


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Isn't that the point? Learn the scientific names and scrap the localised names.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

maybe mate, just seems that people want things too comlicated to me...
like the word 'corn', how does that turn into about a 78 letter effort? lol..


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

thorrshamri said:


> - aspidites ramsayi (cheapest): 400 euros
> - elaphe prasina : 250 euros
> - epicrates cenchria maurus : from 30 euros
> - heterodon nasicus : 75 euros
> ...


Is a brown house not _Lamprophis fuliginosus. _


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i think there are a few mate... and whichever price he has there might be an average.. they were very varied at the stalls i managed to find them at.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

SCI said:


> Is a brown house not _Lamprophis fuliginosus. _





cornmorphs said:


> i think there are a few mate...


Thats why I call it L.Fuliginosus


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i don't know what any of those are


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i dont know piss all about scientific names, i choose not to learn..


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

SCI said:


> Is a brown house not _Lamprophis fuliginosus. _


_Boaedon_ is an older genus name for the House Snake species - it was changed to _Lamprophis_ in 1983.

However, _Epicrates cenchria maurus_ is as far as I knew the Colombian rainbow boa - Argentinians are _E.c. alvarezi_. 

I like scientific binomial names.

If I ask someone for an "African House Snake" I could get one of fourteen different species (and only one of those would be fertile with my existing female.)

If I ask for a _Lamprophis fuliginosus_... I'll get what I'm looking for, no matter who in the world I ask and what language they speak. Better still if I know that some folk are still using "_Boaedon_" to refer to these animals.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Phelsuma mad :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i dont know piss all about scientific names, i choose not to learn..


You might find that a difficult one when you come to breed your _Lamprophis_ animals... because not all African House Snakes are _Lamprophis fuliginosus_ - and unlike the North American colubrids, a _Lamprophis fuliginosus_ is not cross-fertile with the very similar-looking _Lamprophis capensis_ let alone any of the other House Snake species  

North American rat snakes - _Pantherophis_ genus animals - are very forgiving when it comes to hybridisation, even so much as allowing for cross-genus hybrids (_Lampropeltis_ and _Pituophis _for example). The Housies aren't.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> to be honest scientific names get on my tits.. what the point? if its a bloody corn snake then thats what it is.. end of


didnt we have a conversation like this on the bus back from hamm?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah probably mate lol..

i know ssthisto, just to make things harder eh.


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> You might find that a difficult one when you come to breed your _Lamprophis_ animals... because not all African House Snakes are _Lamprophis fuliginosus_ - and unlike the North American colubrids, a _Lamprophis fuliginosus_ is not cross-fertile with the very similar-looking _Lamprophis capensis_ let alone any of the other House Snake species
> 
> North American rat snakes - _Pantherophis_ genus animals - are very forgiving when it comes to hybridisation, even so much as allowing for cross-genus hybrids (_Lampropeltis_ and _Pituophis _for example). The Housies aren't.


Very true mate,lucky I looked into this before
I got into house snakes.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah it wont be a problem.. i dont have anything that i cant breed together yet, so no problem.. and i will only be buying in pairs anyway, i just need to make sure i am selling them correctly.. but i have plenty of time. i have kept house snakes for 14 years or so, so its not like i know nothing really, its just the breeding and scientfic i'll need to look at, not that are too hard to breed.


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah probably mate lol..
> 
> i know ssthisto, just to make things harder eh.


No mate it is true and any good book I've read
says the same.If you don't know the species you'll
probably only find out though breeding(or not).


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

SCI said:


> No mate it is true and any good book I've read
> says the same.If you don't know the species you'll
> probably only find out though breeding(or not).


i wont be looking at buying anything as an odd snake anyway, so thats not likely to happen.
a little research will be ok, its nothing like corns (yet lol), so i'll get the hang of it in no time..
i have years anyway, my biggest female 'may' be ready in a year, but i wont have a male ready, so got time on my hands for it,.


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> ah it wont be a problem.. i dont have anything that i cant breed together yet, so no problem.. and i will only be buying in pairs anyway, i just need to make sure i am selling them correctly.. but i have plenty of time. i have kept house snakes for 14 years or so, so its not like i know nothing really, its just the breeding and scientfic i'll need to look at, not that are too hard to breed.


There just the same as corns,apart from
species identification of course.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

SCI said:


> There just the same as corns,apart from
> species identification of course.


i ment in the morphs department, not quite on the same scale just yet.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i wont be looking at buying anything as an odd snake anyway, so thats not likely to happen.
> a little research will be ok, its nothing like corns (yet lol), so i'll get the hang of it in no time..
> i have years anyway, my biggest female 'may' be ready in a year, but i wont have a male ready, so got time on my hands for it,.


From what I've read about the housies so far, it's best not to breed a female until she's at least three feet long and preferably three years old. Younger ones CAN breed but probably shouldn't given they're prone to multiple clutching and wearing themselves out.

House snake morphs can be interesting...

For example, from what I understand... Albino house snakes are _capensis_. The albino gene hasn't been found in _fuliginosus_ yet, though you'll find plenty of albinos LABELED as _fuliginosus_... because _capensis_ hasn't been identified as a separate species for that long. I don't know about the hypos yet - I think they're _fuliginosus_? I've seen photos of anerythristic _fuliginosus_, but they don't look anything like an anery corn - more like a caramel since they still have all the yellows. 

I don't know what the heritability of the _fuliginosus_ phases are in Housies - what you get if you breed, say, a "black" phase to a "cinnamon" phase, or a "red" phase to a "green" phase... 

As for breeding, from what I understand, it's easier than corns. Namely: Open viv, insert male, watch breeding commence, take male away as soon as he's done or the female will multiple clutch like nobody's business.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

3ft and 250 grams is the minimum really..
my biggest female is about 100 grams i guess, so could make next year, i'm not going to push them, i never do.
the ones i am after are these:-
olive
zululand
anery zululand
albinos
thats it really, will be happy with what i have then.
i have been speaking to a guy in the usa about an import and the prices were really good, but its the wrong time of year to do it, i want to do it for hamm in september really so i might start looking for another breeder.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> olive
> zululand
> anery zululand
> albinos
> .


I'm pretty sure the majority of those are _capensis_ - though the "olive" phase might be _fuliginosus_.

I want the "lace" morph _Fuli_s - and my dream at the moment is a black phase _Fuli_ male.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cool, well the prices were quite good, its justgetting them here


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure olives aren't a phase they are
a species in the own right of one of the following.
Olive House Snake – Lamprophis Olivaceus
South African Olive House snake – Lamprophis Inornatus
And there is also the Yellow Belly House Snake – Lamprophis Fuscus
which is sometimes confused with the olive.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah just been having a nose on it all.
at the end of the day, i will buy pairs, grow them up and only breed them with each other anyway, the only other one i want to do is to make stripes go into some of the others once i know which are compatible.


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the stripes are Lamprophis Lineatus,
which likely wouldn't be compatible mate.
Buy this book it pretty much cover most house snakes.

Amazon.co.uk: A Complete Guide to the Snakes of Southern Africa: Books: Johan Marais


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i thought that too, although i was told they were brown house striped.. so fuli'
doesnt matter a great deal.. i would just like to try and keep and breed them.


----------

